

Carrier pigeons are faster than rural broadband [2010] - jtlebigot
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8007897/Carrier-pigeons-are-faster-than-rural-broadband.html

======
sftueni
...if only ATT would introduce carrier pigeons; I'd finally have data
throughput in the mission with my iPhone! ....But then again, it might end up
being a +$20 option; and you d'have to sign-up for a 2y carrier-pigeon plan ;)

